# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Marianne, 45 jaar, zoekt mede-leden met diagnose MT (Myelitis Transversa)

## Mare

Hoi, ik kom graag in contact met mensen die ook de diagnose MT= ruggenmergontsteking hebben gekregen. Omdat het vrij zeldzaam is kan ik hier weinig over terug vinden. Ik merk dat het voor de buitenwereld lastig is te bevatten wat dit inhoud omdat er weinig van te zien is aan de buitenkant. Mijn rechterbeen is verlamd dus dat is zichtbaar maar ik kan wel een soort van lopen. Dus dan valt het wel mee toch??? Niet dus. Mensen die bekend zijn met deze aandoening zullen beter begrijpen wat ik doormaak. Hopelijk (of eigenlijk niet natuurlijk) krijg ik reacties want we zijn met weinig...

----------

